# Install mathematica --- selinuxenabled: not found



## everypot (Oct 9, 2009)

I tried to install mathematica 6 on FreeBSD 8. At the end of the installation, I got an error message "selinuxenabled: not found". Don't know what selinux is.


----------



## lyuts (Oct 9, 2009)

selinux is security enhanced linux. This is what makes Mandatory Access Controls working on linux. The FreeBSD analogue for this TrustedBSD.


----------



## everypot (Oct 10, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> selinux is security enhanced linux. This is what makes Mandatory Access Controls working on linux. The FreeBSD analogue for this TrustedBSD.



I notice that there is /usr/compat/linux/selinux which is empty. Mathematica treat FreeBSD as Linux. Maybe it finds nothing in /usr/compat/linux/selinux ?


----------



## fonz (Oct 11, 2009)

First: this makes me wonder why Mathematica would be depending on selinux. Perhaps there's a good reason for that, but I can't think of one right now.

Second: if you do get it working, feel free to let me know how it works out. My current university is a Maple stronghold but the performance of Maple-12 for Linux running on FreeBSD via Linux emulation isn't much short of terrible. At least it works (and installs, obviously), but it's very slow and does occasionally get all screwed up.

Third: perhaps we should contact Wolfram's and Maplesoft's customer service department to let them know that we would really appreciate a native FreeBSD version of their product.

Best of luck,

Alphons


----------



## everypot (Oct 12, 2009)

The MathInstaller file contains the following codes:


```
# If we are running Linux or Linux-x86-64, check selinux settings.
      if [ "${DefaultSystemID}" = "Linux" \
         -o "${DefaultSystemID}" = "Linux-x86-64" ]; then
         # If selinuxenabled returns with 0 status it is enabled.
         SELinuxEnabled=`selinuxenabled 2>/dev/null;echo ${?}`
         if [ -d "${FullTargetDirectory}/SystemFiles/Libraries"  \
               -a "${SELinuxEnabled}" = "0" ]; then

            if [ "${Automatic}" = "false" ]; then
               SELinux=""
            elif [ "${SELinux}" = "y" -o "${SELinux}" = "Y" ]; then
               SELinux="y"
            elif [ "${SELinux}" = "n" -o "${SELinux}" = "N" ]; then
               SELinux="n"
            else
               PrintCopyText Error "BadSELinuxAutomaticError"
               SELinux="n"
            fi

            PrintCopyText Text "SELinuxText"
            PrintCopyText Prompt "SELinuxPrompt"
            if [ "${Automatic}" = "true" ]; then
               echo "${SELinux}"
            fi
            while [ "${SELinux}" != "y" -a "${SELinux}" != "n" ]; do
               read SELinux
               if [ "${SELinux}" = "y" -o "${SELinux}" = "Y" ]; then
                  SELinux="y"
               elif [ "${SELinux}" = "n" -o "${SELinux}" = "N" ]; then
                  SELinux="n"
               else
                  PrintCopyText Error "BadSELinuxError"
                  echo ""
                  PrintCopyText Text "SELinuxText"
                  PrintCopyText Prompt "SELinuxPrompt"
               fi
            done
```


----------

